# Berwald - String Quartet 1 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

From elsewhere... 
"Franz Berwald's String Quartet No.1 in G minor was composed in 1818. A substantial work, especially for this period, it is the longest of his quartets. The first two measures of the opening movement, Allegro moderato, have a tonality which is already advanced for the time, although the rest of the phrase quickly falls back into conventional tonality. The second theme is found in a long series of leisurely triplets, ranging over two octaves in the first violin. The part writing is quite good and Berwald makes telling use of the cello in its lower register to provide contrast. The music sounds original rather than derivative. Critics both at the time and since have commented on the unusual and abrupt modulations all within a few measures. The opening theme to the second movement, Poco adagio, is based on a pleasant folk melody. The third movement, Scherzo, Allegro, is the most unusual and original sounding of the Quartet. The robust main theme is advanced both rhythmically and tonally. The trio section provides adequate contrast The finale, Allegretto, begins with a fairly conservative type of theme, harking back to the Viennese classics although Berwald's use of fz adds rhythmic interest. A third theme is noteworthy for its advanced tonality, sounding as if Schumann or a young Brahms might have written it and is ahead of its time: This quartet has a great deal to recommend it."

-The well-known critic Larius Ussi, writing in The Chamber Music Journal. 
Apologies for the cut and paste but that was a perfect summation of this quartet. It's a piece at the tail-end of classicism and which gives a slight nod to the romantic era. The scherzo is a wonderful movement and my favourite here. 3 excellent recordings to choose from.

*Heavily Recommended*

*Lysell* - the more obscure Lysells play with great verve and I like their quirky and brisker style. They may not be as well known, or as thoroughly drilled as their competitors but don't be fooled, this is a strong disc with a lot going for it. Well recorded too. 
*Chilingirian* - really what you'd expect from the Chilis. A smoother sound but with lovely balancing of instruments and ensemble playing of great poise that would have benefitted a little more from further aggression, especially in the scherzo.

*Top Pick*

*Yggdrasil* - across the other 3 movements there's little to choose between the competing recordings. The Yggdrasil are broad in the 2nd movement and play with their customary, slightly wirier sound but they also play with great panache and depth. What elevates this slightly above the rest is an excellent scherzo full of bite, sharp attacks and greater urgency. Any one of these recordings are likely to please most listeners but this one had that edge.


----------

